# Humminbird 598 vs 798? Help



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

For some reason I can't finder the head unit for my finder, so I'm looking for a quick replacement/upgrade. 

I'm stuck between the 598 and 798 Humminbirds. For all I can see they are pretty much the same. The extra chips I know nothing about, I'm looking more at GPS and side imaging. They are the same size screen though I'm guessing the 798 is a little better resolution.

Of course I shouldn't be buying one, but only about 100 difference in the price. Actually less after a mail in rebate on the 798. Is it worth it or am I just going to spend extra, but not gain anything?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Get the 798. Its internally a better unit and has more options. The resolution is better and it is a more powerful unit.

How much is it going for? They have the 898 HD SI going for $825 and that's a KILLER deal.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

What is your original unit you are looking for. I have several units/heads I was going to put up here once the weather breaks.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

798! This was the same delima I just had. The 798 has the same size screen as the 598 but the 798 has more options, 3 fav buttons, and duel slots for sd cards. The 798 also has a better maps than the 598. The 798 also comes with a screen protector too! Check gander mtn, they had the 798ci hd si for 649.99


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

TomC said:


> 798! This was the same delima I just had. The 798 has the same size screen as the 598 but the 798 has more options, 3 fav buttons, and duel slots for sd cards. The 798 also has a better maps than the 598. The 798 also comes with a screen protector too! Check gander mtn, they had the 798ci hd si for 649.99


That's what I ended up with. 699 with $50 mail in rebate, and $60 gift card for opening an account that I will close as soon as I get the card LOL 

Thanks for the input guys! Now I need to learn all this fancy smancy stuff


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you go with the 698 or the 798? i hope you didnt go with with the 698.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

TomC said:


> Did you go with the 698 or the 798? i hope you didnt go with with the 698.


798ci SI HD Combo. It has all these fancy map options that I know nothing about, but dang it's gonna be fun playin with it :F


----------

